# just brought him home and......



## gizzysmommy (Mar 12, 2005)

he cried for the first 20 minutes of the 2 hour drive back and then fell asleep. everytime he woke up he cried. i'm really not sure what i'm supposed to do. i tried to put him on the wee wee pad after play and after eating but he doesn't go. also, he just went peepee a little bit but i couldn't even tell when he was gonna go to put him on the pad because he didn't even squat! he just peed a little and kept about his business. is this normal? he is only 8 weeks old so i'm not sure exactly what i should be expecting and doing with him. although i've asked tons of questions and read through most of this forum, application has proven completely different. i want him to be happy and try to train him slowly but now i'm at a complete loss. please help!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I got my first Maltese Rosebud and Kallie at just barely 8 weeks. I got Catcher at almost 12 weeks. There was a huge difference in the ability of them to adjust. It will just take time for your little one to get there. Be prepared for lots of crying tonight. If it were me, I would lie on the sofa or other "safe" place where you can't roll over on him, and let Gizzy sleep on your chest and snuggle at your neck. I did this with Catcher and he never cried at all. And it really bonded us. I did this for two nights and then put him in his crate next to my bed and he was fine... never a peep out of him. 

For the first week or two you will probably be sleep deprived because he will have to go potty a few times during the night. I believe the formula is they can "hold it" in hours for the number of months in age they are so if he is 2 months he can hold it only for a couple hours at a time.

Congratulations and best wishes on your new baby.....


----------



## gizzysmommy (Mar 12, 2005)

see, that's where my complete and utter confusion comes in. he doesn't just pee. he pees a little WITHOUT crouching at all so i can't tell if he's just looking at the carpet or peeing. and then he's done it like three times. i have just no idea when he's going to pee to even put him on the wee wee pad. should i wait to potty train and just bond for few days first? 

but the sleeping part is a great idea! he sounds like he's sobbing when he's crying, it even has like this little snort sound at the end. it's heartbreaking and i don't know if i should let him cry or just bond with him since he just got here?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gizzysmommy_@Apr 15 2005, 06:30 PM
> *see, that's where my complete and utter confusion comes in. he doesn't just pee. he pees a little WITHOUT crouching at all so i can't tell if he's just looking at the carpet or peeing. and then he's done it like three times. i have just no idea when he's going to pee to even put him on the wee wee pad. should i wait to potty train and just bond for few days first?
> 
> but the sleeping part is a great idea! he sounds like he's sobbing when he's crying, it even has like this little snort sound at the end. it's heartbreaking and i don't know if i should let him cry or just bond with him since he just got here?
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I am a total softy ... I do not like for my babies to cry. I don't see any reason to torture him... poor thing.. I would make his first night home as pleasant as possible. I just do not believe in putting them in a crate and leaving them to cry... OK.. they'll get over it in a couple days but why put them through that. IMHO I think it could stress them so much that it could affect their immune system.. that is just my opinion... why stress them... OK.. off my soap box!!! Just lots of loving and cuddling. I think that is part of the reason that my Catcher is such a lover boy... he is just the most loving dog I've ever had or seen.

I think you can both bond and potty train at the same time. With boys it is truly hard to tell what's going on down there! Catcher just spreads out his front and back legs and just stands there "going". On a pad you and readily see that something is coming out. I would do this: I would take him to his potty area at these times:

1. Before eating
2. After eating
3. After a nap or sleeping at night
4. Before sleeping at night
4. After playing

Basically they say to take them to potty after any change in position or activity... such as finishing playing and then going to lie down or lying down and then getting ready to play. You will find that you are taking him a lot at first. 

Every time he starts to go where he should say a word just as he is starting (I know it is hard to tell though). Say "Hurry Up" or "Potty" or something... Then praise to high heaven when he goes where he should. Eventually when you say your word he should "go" on command.

HOWEVER, it took Kallie one full year to be 100% potty trained. And it took Catcher about 9 months. He was about 80% trained at about 4 months but not 100% until very recently. So, don't expect too much, especially with a baby so young.

Be sure you have Nutrical and Karo syrup. Do you know what to look for regarding hypoglycemia? If not, I can post the instructions from my breeder regarding what to look for, etc. Just let me know.... I know that bringing a new puppy home can be totally overwhelming.... We're here to help!! Don't panic!!


----------



## gizzysmommy (Mar 12, 2005)

thanks so much kallie and catcher's mom for the lovely encouraging words! ha ha he just did it again! sheesh.
















but he is so unbelievably adorable. i tried keeping him next to me when he slept so that he could hear my heartbeat. thought that might be comforting. man i am so pooped from the 5+ hours of driving just to pick him up and i think that's where part of my panic is coming from. he has been making a lot of noise though. that's normal right? 

i love him to death already! i sent a phone pic to my boyfriend at his office and he printed out the photo and showed EVERYONE in his office. lol. what a softie....and he wanted a golden retriever. sheesh. :lol:


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Awww. I hope everything's better. You may want to take naps when he takes naps because you'll be pooped for a few days. It's so worth it. I dont remember Cloud ever squatting. Just circling around and then goes and does his business. 

My bf has our babies' picture on his screensaver at work! He gets made fun of. LOL The things you endure for the love of our babies. 

Stay consistant and watch him always when he's not in his crate and you'll be fine. XOXO's from Buttercloud and Noriko!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

It may help to put him in a small bathroom or x-pen where the whole bottom is covered in pads at first. Don't let him out on the carpet if he hasn't gone recently. Treat and praise after he goes on the papers every time. 

8 weeks is very early to have a Maltese away from its mother. You can't expect too much at this age. Most Maltese are just now being weaned. He will need to pee frequently and eat frequently (4-5 small meals per day).


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gizzysmommy_@Apr 15 2005, 07:03 PM
> *thanks so much kallie and catcher's mom for the lovely encouraging words! ha ha he just did it again! sheesh.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I'm not sure about making noise... Catcher was very quiet... not a peep out of him the whole way home... a couple hours.... but each dog is different.... and he was older... 

Give Gizzy a kiss from me....









Here's some info from my breeder just in case you (or someone else) may need it.....:

Your new Maltese puppy will need plenty of rest, especially for the first few days while adjusting to his/her new environment. Although this is an exciting time for both you and the new baby, be sure to insist on frequent rest periods throughout the day. Allow the puppy at least several days at home with things as low keyed as possible. Avoid putting unnecessary stress on the puppy during this transition time. For example, some puppies may experience motion sickness when traveling. It's best not take the puppy in the car, except for their vet check up for the first week or so...Wait until the puppy has become completely acclimated before visiting friends and relatives to "show off" your new baby. To allow a young Maltese puppy to become overtired from too much activity, too much play or to go too long between meals can lead to a condition called hypoglycemia, which can be a serious medical emergency. I have included some information on Hypoglycemia below to read over that will help you to be aware of the symptoms to watch for and what to do in case this were to occur.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Please read:

Hypoglycemia (Low Blood Sugar)

Hypoglycemia is a central nervous system disorder caused by a low blood sugar. It occurs mainly in Toy breeds between 6 and 12 weeks of age. Extremely tiny dogs can also be susceptible throughout adulthood. Often it is precipitated by stress.

The first signs are those of listlessness and depression. They are followed by muscular weakness, tremors (especially in the facial muscles) and later convulsions, coma and death. The entire sequence is not always seen. The dog may appear to be depressed or may be weak, wobbly, and jerky; or the puppy may be found in a coma.

Hypoglycemia can occur without warning when a puppy is placed in a new home, or while being shipped. It might appear after a puppy misses a meal, chills, becomes exhausted from too much playing or has a digestive upset.These upsets place an added strain on the energy reserves of the liver and can bring on symptoms.

Treatment: Treatment is directed at restoring blood levels of glucose. Begin at once...If the puppy is awake, give "Nutrical", Karo syrup, honey, or sugar water by mouth. You should begin to see improvement in thirty minutes. When unconscious, a puppy will have to be given a dextrose solution intravenously. A veterinarian should be called at once.

Owners of Toy breed puppies should encourage frequent meals, and never overtire them.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

aw the little cutie misses his malt momma









like k/c's mom said, just give him lots and lots of lovin'. just comfort him, and eventually he'll stop crying and bond to you


----------



## gizzysmommy (Mar 12, 2005)

thank you all so much for your care and concern! he's quite the independent little one. i think i just have to remember to be consistent. he's pretty noisy and he wants to play but on his terms. i've been trying to get him comfortable with being on his back sometimes. i heard that helps with establishing the alpha dog thing???
i'm just going to try and give him as much comfort and play for a few days. i'm also giving him small meals and i have nutrical on hand just in case. although i have given him a couple of small licks to be on the safe side. he just went poo and i actually caught it....literally in the nick of time and kept saying potty while he was going. one thing though. he kinda ran off while finishing? maybe he thought he was done? silly guy!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Awww, sounds like things are getting better! Sometimes some of the BM will sort of stick to them and they'll run to get it off and it'll fall off.... Maybe that is what happened ?? 

As long as he is eating, there is no need to give the nutrical... to help bonding you might want to hand feed some times. If I noticed that Catcher had not finished his food, I would put him on my lap and hand feed him. I loved having his furry little nose in the palm of my hand... just soooo sweet...... I've heard this is good to do because if they are ever sick and you have to hand feed them, they'll be used to it. It will hopefully also keep him from protecting his food.

OK... enough of my puppy ramblings.... can you tell that I love puppies!! Enjoy, enjoy, enjoy these first days... you will think of them and miss them when he grows up!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gizzysmommy_@Apr 15 2005, 07:08 PM
> *thank you all so much for your care and concern! he's quite the independent little one. i think i just have to remember to be consistent. he's pretty noisy and he wants to play but on his terms. i've been trying to get him comfortable with being on his back sometimes. i heard that helps with establishing the alpha dog thing???
> i'm just going to try and give him as much comfort and play for a few days. i'm also giving him small meals and i have nutrical on hand just in case. although i have given him a couple of small licks to be on the safe side.  he just went poo and i actually caught it....literally in the nick of time and kept saying potty while he was going. one thing though. he kinda ran off while finishing? maybe he thought he was done? silly guy!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=53057*


[/QUOTE]

That's one reason why a gate or pen can help them at first not to miss and to succeed. When you're out in the grass, it is so easy for them to succeed...a little harder in a smaller area. 

An alpha never uses physical force. The lower ranking dogs voluntarily roll over. Forcing him on his back won't help you be alpha, but it is a good idea to get him use to be handled and placed in all sorts of positions and being restrained. It is a great idea to teach him to relax on his back (easy to clip nails that way, too), his side, let you hold his feet, etc.


----------



## gizzysmommy (Mar 12, 2005)

hmm....i guess i didn't quite get the whole alpha thing. do they voluntarily rollover after a while? after they adjust and get used to you then? i keep him in his "pen" which is a baby's playpen i got so he can see me but he is confined. i want him to get used to that and establish a pattern.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gizzysmommy_@Apr 15 2005, 11:04 PM
> *hmm....i guess i didn't quite get the whole alpha thing. do they voluntarily rollover after a while? after they adjust and get used to you then? i keep him in his "pen" which is a baby's playpen i got so he can see me but he is confined. i want him to get used to that and establish a pattern.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=53164*


[/QUOTE]

Well, I have to say that at 11 months Catcher hates to be on his back. If I try to roll him over to rub his tummy he will jump up and climb on my chest and hold on to my shoulder like I had just tried to kill him or something! He gets totally scared. He has always been this way. Even when I carry him, if I am carrying him with his belly-side out he will flip himself around and cling to my chest. 

Kallie, however, rolls over all the time and I can carry her like a baby... she has no issues with being on her back whatsoever. 

My advice is not to make a big deal of the rolling over thing. There are many, many things you can do to establish yourself as alpha. I am very lucky that I am definitely alpha to K & C and it does make life easier and more pleasant!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gizzysmommy_@Apr 15 2005, 10:04 PM
> *hmm....i guess i didn't quite get the whole alpha thing. do they voluntarily rollover after a while? after they adjust and get used to you then? i keep him in his "pen" which is a baby's playpen i got so he can see me but he is confined. i want him to get used to that and establish a pattern.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=53164*


[/QUOTE]


I only tried the alpha "back" thing one time with Brink when I was trying to groom him. I didn't feel comfortable with it, so I stopped. BUT, I do believe that it is somewhat a voluntary thing now. When he KNOWS he is in trouble and I growl his name, he immediately rolls over on his back looking all cute.







He also rolls over like Kallie and lets me rub his tummy when he wants lovin'...so I don't know so much as it is a submissive thing when he does it when he is in trouble, as a "don't be mad at me, I am so cute...rub my tummy" kind of thing.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Rolling him over on his back is not going to make you be the alpha. A leadership program is a good way to establish your position (dog works for attention, food, has frequent brief training sessions, asks for priveleges like being on the furniture, etc.). Teaching him to accept being placed in all sorts of positions, however, is a great skill for him to have. It will help with veterinary procedures as well as grooming.


----------

